# Arrived Today: Kingston #024



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Discovered this by accident a few days ago on the SC of another watch forum I use regularly. I had no idea what all the "fuss" was about nor if, and consequently "Why", this watch was "special".

I honestly hadn't heard anything about it, but knew of the great reputation Bill's watches have and had seen some nice pictures of other Mk II's.

So, I bought it. _Then_ I start to do some "homework" and find this forum/sub forums and all the talk about this watch. Seems I've missed all the hassle of the "buying experience" of the Kingston and skipped the queue a touch. By all accounts this one, #24, might actually be one of the first to have been shipped and as far as I can tell it's the first in the UK. It's probably one of, if not "the" first to be resold already and you can bet your bottom dollar I'm the only woman in the world with one. :-d

So... On to the actual watch:

The "spec" is as follows;

Gilt dial and hands
BGW9 lume
Red triangle bezel

The parts kit is with it and contains the following parts:

Silver hands
White day/date wheels (No white font dial but I assume that will follow)
The "plain" bezel 
Obviously all the other bits such as the spare bracelet/case/crown are there and the Bond NATO, etc. The extra springbars is a nice touch too!

You guys know better than me what comes with these ;-)

First impression: Just Wow! b-)

What a fantastic looking watch. It feels beautiful in the hand and on the wrist, the build quality is superb and so much better than I imagined it would be, even taking into consideration everything I have been reading about these watches...

Will I sell it? Not. A. Chance.

I paid £950 (approx. 1450-1500$) for it which I thought was "worth it" purely based on the SC ad and the info/pics therein. Remember, I knew nothing of the watch and how much they were for "first plank" orders...

I've already been offered 2000$ for it but as I said, it's not for sale. I like it that much. And if you knew how often I flip my watches that's some testimony to what this watch is.

Anyway, on to the pictures which admittedly dont do this thing any justice whatsoever...



















Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats - I frequent that place (from whence you got this!) too.
I do like it, if not just for the fact that mine is the same, except for C3 lume.
Well snared, and enjoy it.


----------



## Tetraflop (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!
Think I have to wait some weeks,
but no problem.

________
Dietmar


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

cyclopath said:


> Congrats...
> Well snared, and enjoy it.


Oh I will! Thank you and apologies if you've now read this twice!


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice one, we are all clamoring for more pics!

I wonder who will be the first to post one on a brown leather or croc strap :-d

regards

siggy


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

It won't be me Siggy! :rodekaart

I will try and take some better pics later today but I only have a camera phone ;-)
I now have to go through all my black NATOs to see which is most suitable... b-)


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

I just tried to grab some better pictures:




























It really is nice! b-)


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

I really like that first pic in your second series of photos,

regards

siggy


----------



## Bill Sohne (Dec 1, 2006)

*You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*

Hello

Good going on going with your gut and pulling the trigger.

With the major show in the NE USA this week I think Bill might have been a little slowed down.

How is the snow in the UK ?
Good Hunting

Bill Sohne


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*

Thanks for posting your review and your pics. The second set of pics are great and really do well showing the quality of the finish. I'm looking forward to mine which happens to be the same configuration except with C3 lume. I'm 117 in order so I'll have some time to wait but it's great to see the gilt with the red triangle as those of us who ordered this configuration have been awaiting pics of this for an age. I'm so glad I ordered this configuration. 
Thankfully I've a Vantage incoming to distract me from the frustrating wait. Please post a pic of your collection to give us an idea of what a female WIS owns


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*



sunster said:


> Please post a pic of your collection to give us an idea of what a female WIS owns


This was the "State of affairs" as of yesterday. Obviously the Kingston needs to go in there and also my "also arrived today" Seiko Orange Knight auto, which I have almost forgotten about even though it's a great and very collectable watch in its own right!

With regard to the Kingston, obviously I didn't get a choice in the build of this one but it's the "pack" I would have chosen anyway. I think the fresh whte lume is correct for a new watch. It can grow old and dull with me 



















Can you identify them all from my shoddy shot or do I need to name them? :-d

And @ Bill Sohne: Thank you. Go with your first instinct is my view on most things in life and it came good once again! ;-) As for the snow, it's mostly gone due to lots of rain the last few days.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

Great catch! Can't wait for mine either...in the 40s...

What's the watch in the first picture, second in from top left? Not familiar with Seikos but that looks like a very distinctive watch...


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

That Seiko you're referring to is the SSBS018 1000m "Golden Tuna".  The similar black one at the other side of the box is the SBBN011 1000m "Darth Tuna".


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice collection Victoria. Second photo, bottom row, middle, is it a Rolex or an hommage, can't really tell from picture.
Regards,
Richard


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*

Congrats on the watch and nice collection. I'm a bit of a Seiko nut myself and love your collection. When are you going to add a Grand Seiko to the line up 

How do you like the "Star Gate", first pic top left?


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Nice collection Victoria. Second photo, bottom row, middle, is it a Rolex or an hommage, can't really tell from picture.
> Regards,
> Richard


It's a Chronotac GMT Master with Coke bezel.










Ooh! That NATO looks familiar, this one has "Bond" stamped on the underside of the buckle.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*



Jaimie said:


> Congrats on the watch and nice collection. I'm a bit of a Seiko nut myself and love your collection. When are you going to add a Grand Seiko to the line up
> 
> How do you like the "Star Gate", first pic top left?


Hi Jamie...

I haven't seen any GS that I like yet, so "Not yet" is the answer to that one. 
The Stargate is fantastic; a perfect mix of 6105 "old" and "Sumo-meets-MM300" modern. The bezel action is sublime, just like the "Star Monster".

They won't get a look in for days though now


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> It's a Chronotac GMT Master with Coke bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... Where'd you get the Nato strap? Is it 20mm?


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*



ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Hi Jamie...
> 
> I haven't seen any GS that I like yet, so "Not yet" is the answer to that one.
> The Stargate is fantastic; a perfect mix of 6105 "old" and "Sumo-meets-MM300" modern. The bezel action is sublime, just like the "Star Monster".
> ...


So when are you adding the MM300? I love mine and its one I will never part with. Have been wearing it for the last two months until a few days ago when I swapped out to my Omega Planet Ocean...


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Nice... Where'd you get the Nato strap? Is it 20mm?


Yep, 20mm. I got it "used" off >insert popular watch forum name< Sales Corner. It was about 5GBP IIRC and I got the greyish-blue "Thunderball" version too. Not sure who they're made by...


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: You walked into a great watch.... congrats...*



rmasso said:


> So when are you adding the MM300?


I was thinking (I never plan!) that I might pick up an MM300 this week but then this Kingston came up...


----------



## iFunky (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the review, do you have a pic with the whole set you received? :-d


Think the UK should have it's own Kingston GTG at some point! Can't wait to get mine ..... 


Yves


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

iFunky said:


> Thanks a lot for the review, do you have a pic with the whole set you received? :-d


































































The image showing the plastic container and white paper wraps; I thought would contain the white text/date window dial and the silver hand set but it doesn't! Just has the day and date wheels inside but an email has been sent to the seller who has contacted Bill for me to find out the situation... we're guessing that date window dials and silver hands aren't ready for shipping yet.


----------



## iFunky (Feb 19, 2006)

Great thanks!


Hope you will get hand on the spare dial & hands soon


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

Why is "Date of Purchase" in the future?????


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

gerard88t said:


> Why is "Date of Purchase" in the future?????


No idea. Probably the original intended shipping date... >runs for cover<


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting this last set of pictures, Victoria - I was going to ask for those as I had yet to see the spares-kit |> 
Funny view, that empty Kingston.

I must say that I'm quite amused that you snatched up #024 and skipped the queue (sort of). I bet you, some people are pissed ;-)

Allow me a belated welcome here and hope that you will continue to be a regular visitor. Happy New Year.

RonB


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Very nice watch,Bill should start making another 500 pieces or so.*


----------



## ntr (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats and thanks a lot for posting/sharing...|>

The kingston and the kit just look impressive... :-! 

Eager to get mine ;-)


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for the welcomes. I am going to stick around here and on the Seiko sub-forum 
Yes, I think a few people are annoyed that I queue-jumped but the problem of the delays is not mine.

Let's face it, a few of these watches were always going to come up for sale instantly so you didn't _have_ to pay in advance... there was always going to be one to snaffle for a bit of a premium. Just that I got to it first, and quiet unwittingly. 

I dare say when more get shipped, more will be up for sale too.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Thanks to all for the welcomes. I am going to stick around here and on the Seiko sub-forum
> Yes, I think a few people are annoyed that I queue-jumped but the problem of the delays is not mine.
> 
> Let's face it, a few of these watches were always going to come up for sale instantly so you didn't _have_ to pay in advance... there was always going to be one to snaffle for a bit of a premium. Just that I got to it first, and quiet unwittingly.
> ...


Hi -

I've been amiss in not welcoming you to the MKII Forum! Please consider yourself officially welcomed. 

Glad that you are enjoying the watch, and that you found MKII in such a serendipitous way. 

JohnF

PS: Seiko and MKII are an interesting combo: Bill got his start in modding Seikos. I have three of them, one further modded by Bob Thayer of Texas with a matte black teflon finish on the case and bezel...great watches!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> I've been amiss in not welcoming you to the MKII Forum! Please consider yourself officially welcomed.
> 
> ...


Thank you John. Really enjoying being here and reading the "backstory" to this fabulous watch. Just glad I didn't have to make all those decisions then wait it out...

I knew of Bill's Seiko "roots" and have seen some of his mods, they're how I originally heard his name and got to know his work. I'd love to see your Teflon coated mod if you would be so kind as to share an image.

I have a Breitling that I'm thinking of getting either PVD'd or bead blasted... or potentially now "Teflon'ed"


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

No sooner said that done:





































I really need to get some newer pics, as this is now on a bond NATO...maybe tomorrow during all of the down time... 

JohnF

PS:










and from Bob after the work was done:


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

That coating looks lush. Is it OK to PM you tomorrow for some specific info please?


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> No sooner said that done:


Very, very nice, John. That B/W contrast is excellent on that watch. BTW, have been enjoying 21st Century Schizoid....


----------



## kent (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Arrived Today: Kingston #024-Bill's serial numbers ?*

nice to see the photos of the watch packaging. will look out for the mail man


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> That coating looks lush. Is it OK to PM you tomorrow for some specific info please?


Hi -

Absolutely. No secret, though: Bob Thayer does good work. 

JohnF


----------



## WiscOmega (Feb 11, 2008)

That's MY watch and I'm #17 in the queue.....o|

Happy for you Sir. Not so happy for me.


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

WiscOmega said:


> That's MY watch and I'm #17 in the queue.....o|
> 
> Happy for you Sir. Not so happy for me.


You mean ma'am. ;-)


----------



## Ajay (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Victoria on your new Kingston, looks fantastic.

I'm waiting patiently for my Kingston to arrive and posts like yours are keeping me hanging in there.

Also glad to see there are a few Kingstons in the UK... or in my case coming to the UK...hopefully soon


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Think they're made by Gnomonwatches, with regard to the Bond strap on the Chronotac.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> It's a Chronotac GMT Master with Coke bezel.


Never would have guessed.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Update: Have worn it constantly for the past 4 days and it is +6 secs since setting it against my atomic Casio for reference.
I figure some of you nerds will appreciate that 

It's still on the wrist but for now on bracelet:










Still *so* pleased that I bought this one!


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to see someone with theirs make better quality pictures please. A tip for if you don't have a light box is to take a plastic one gallon milk container or similar (translucent white) and cut the top off so you have room to position watch inside and go outside in sunlight to make your pix. It really works and the diffused light should show a more true image of what watch looks more like in the flesh. Thanks


ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Update: Have worn it constantly for the past 4 days and it is +6 secs since setting it against my atomic Casio for reference.
> I figure some of you nerds will appreciate that
> 
> It's still on the wrist but for now on bracelet:
> ...


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

By the way, what is the circumfernce of your wrist? On giosdad wrist the watch looked huge. On your it looks smaller. Thanks


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a cell-phone with camera. 
I have no lightbox.
I don't drink milk. 
And in any case, I doubt I'd better the "stock images" that Bill has previously provided.

My wrist size is 6 1/2". 

You'll be able to take your own pics soon


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Just remembered someone adjusted the levels on these the pther day and sent them to me:



















Any better? :-d


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for the laundry list and advice. Enjoy the watch.


ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> I have a cell-phone with camera.
> I have no lightbox.
> I don't drink milk.
> And in any case, I doubt I'd better the "stock images" that Bill has previously provided.
> ...


----------



## Choppee (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not so sure what you mean? Only thing I find hard to swallow is that it doesn't look like a ladies wrist (has a lot of hair on it and hand)


Choppee said:


> Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

It's taking me almost 5 years to go to 339 posts


Choppee said:


> Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Choppee said:


> Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


You, sir, apparently know nothing about women. 

Seriously: she saw what she liked and went for it. Kudos to her for knowing that and being decisive. My kind of woman (and I've been married to one like that for over 20 years, thank you very much) and as for 80 posts: they've been largely here and on Seiko. Not that unusual...

JohnF


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

gerard88t said:


> I'm not so sure what you mean? Only thing I find hard to swallow is that it doesn't look like a ladies wrist (has a lot of hair on it and hand)


Looks like a ladies wrist to me. This would be a man's wrist with lots of hair....



JohnF said:


>


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

jhobbs said:


> Looks like a ladies wrist to me. This would be a man's wrist with lots of hair....


Hi -

Oh come, it's not *that* hairy. 

JohnF


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Choppee said:


> Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


To be fair, it matters not one bit to me _what_ you "buy".
I knew of the fantastic reputation MKII watches had, saw the Kingston advertised for sale, liked it bought it, have it before you. 

I have so many posts because there's not many other people who can talk about the ownership experience. Just sayin' like.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

gerard88t said:


> Only thing I find hard to swallow is that it doesn't look like a ladies wrist (has a lot of hair on it and hand)


Me on a waxed day. That better?


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Me on a waxed day. That better?


 You go girl... Nice Breitling and Omega... Do you still have the Omega? I didn't see it in the collection shot you posted the other day. Wouldn't mind either one of those added to the collection. Also, how long have you been collecting?


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

Choppee said:


> Just wondering if everyone's buying this story--Saw a watch, didn't know anything about it, dropped $1500, *then* researched it (and then goes from 0 posts to 80 in a matter of days...).


If you spent anytime looking around you would see that she was very active on the UK forum and if you look at the display name likes Seikos here.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

rmasso said:


> You go girl... Nice Breitling and Omega... Do you still have the Omega? I didn't see it in the collection shot you posted the other day. Wouldn't mind either one of those added to the collection. Also, how long have you been collecting?


No the Omega (X-33) went, maybe 4 weeks ago. It was part of trade with my Doxa. 
Still have the Airwolf though and won't be getting rid of that one.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Also, how long have you been collecting?


Missed that bit sorry... about 9 months really. Always "been into" watches in the past and had several Rolex and Breitlings but always bought them for the wrong reasons. Things changed, I sold them all, walked away from watches then came back with a cheap Seiko and built up from there.

In the last 9 months or so I've bought/flipped around 100 watches!
Did I mention I have a Kingston? ;-)


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Missed that bit sorry... about 9 months really. Always "been into" watches in the past and had several Rolex and Breitlings but always bought them for the wrong reasons. Things changed, I sold them all, walked away from watches then came back with a cheap Seiko and built up from there.
> 
> In the last 9 months or so I've bought/flipped around 100 watches!
> Did I mention I have a Kingston? ;-)


Wow 100 watches... don't you end up losing money that way? flipping so much? And yes, you mentioned the kingston ;-) and you got yours before I got mine. but alas, I have all the drama and history in the forum to remember every time I look down at my wrist, once it arrives. It's been one heck of a ride...

I've yet to own a Breitling and only have one 1946 Rolex.... Have 4 Omega's though....

Oh and PS, I noticed your location is Manchester.... Mmmm... Boddington's... The cream of Manchester....


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, the ex-home of Boddingtons. The brewery is no longer here though, they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, if you'll pardon the song quote...


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Yes, the ex-home of Boddingtons. The brewery is no longer here though, they paved paradise and put up a parking lot, if you'll pardon the song quote...


Bummer, where did it move to? And good song by the way.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

rmasso said:


> Bummer, where did it move to?


Pass. >shrugs shoulders<


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

gerard88t said:


> I'm not so sure what you mean? Only thing I find hard to swallow is that it doesn't look like a ladies wrist (has a lot of hair on it and hand)


Bloody hell gerard give the lady a break
...you are suspicious of everything....did you not know we're all in cahoots against you?


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

All the way from a hidden location in the UK. That's really your arm isn't it suster?
p.s. taking some zyprexa and depakote should help you be rid of those with you in cahoots. 


sunster said:


> Bloody hell gerard give the lady a break
> ...you are suspicious of everything....did you not know we're all in cahoots against you?


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Well this thread has taken a strange twist... Shame really.


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, I agree, it started with that strange, paranoid statement laced with hate by suster


ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Well this thread has taken a strange twist... Shame really.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Really, Kids????? We've finally gotten a lady (and one with apparently good taste and excellent reflexes) to join us in our conversations about one of our favorite topics - watches - and all of a sudden it's like Lord of the Flies around here.

How about this: what's say we all put the sticks and rocks down for a while and start over. Greetings Gerard, I'm Charlie. Pleased to meet you. Sunster? Charlie! Rich - long time no see. And, of course, Victoria, Welcome (again). And the rest of you, I'll only remind you what Tracy Ullman used to say at the end of her show sometimes: Oh, B 'ave! 

Now lets get on with it....


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Charlie! I will refrain giving the typical greeting we reserve for others on my NHL forum for such a post as you just made  But seriously we need to stop attacking others just due to we don't like the way their opinions read. The frustration is not made from poster's themselves I would bet; it's another trigger altogether not resolved for many of us. 


cpotters said:


> Really, Kids????? We've finally gotten a lady (and one with apparently good taste and excellent reflexes) to join us in our conversations about one of our favorite topics - watches - and all of a sudden it's like Lord of the Flies around here.
> 
> How about this: what's say we all put the sticks and rocks down for a while and start over. Greetings Gerard, I'm Charlie. Pleased to meet you. Sunster? Charlie! Rich - long time no see. And, of course, Victoria, Welcome (again). And the rest of you, I'll only remind you what Tracy Ullman used to say at the end of her show sometimes: Oh, B 'ave!
> 
> Now lets get on with it....


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> I have a cell-phone with camera.
> I have no lightbox.
> I don't drink milk.
> And in any case, I doubt I'd better the "stock images" that Bill has previously provided.
> ...


Congrats Victoria and welcome.

#002 says hello










Funny thing about wrist shots is the angle taken can make it very deceiving. Here are some larger watches than the Kingston on the same 6 1/2" wrist.



















Here is a 47mm watch


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

You depilate your arm hair?


giosdad said:


> Congrats Victoria and welcome.
> 
> #002 says hello
> 
> ...


----------



## George Washington (Mar 10, 2010)

gerard88t said:


> You depilate your arm hair?


 I'm certain there are better sites to discuss mens grooming habits. Nice watch though. G.W.


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

But I'm here.


George Washington said:


> I'm certain there are better sites to discuss mens grooming habits. Nice watch though. G.W.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

Gerard, you seem to have an unhealthy obsession with arm hair. I'd seek help for that.


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Gerard, you seem to have an unhealthy obsession with arm hair. I'd seek help for that.


Go ahead


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

And...........there we go.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Fellow watch passionisti, let us end this now. It is frankly getting boring and childish, most of us welcomed the original post and enjoyed the pictures and review. Someone took time to take pictures and provide us with valuable information about the Kingston few of us have touched or seen, so let's appreciate this and encourage future posts. We all have a common passion let's work towards that. Just a reminder of the relevant rule for posting:

"Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language. Members who have personal issues with other members and moderators must resolve their differences outside the forum. Watchuseek policy is not to discuss issues with other forums."

Thank you,

Izzy


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay I am going to close the thread.....


----------

